
Sailfish – An open source mobile OS - minerva12
https://sailfishos.org//index.html
======
leoedin
For those wondering, this is a successor of the Nokia/Intel MeeGo project
which was sidelined a few years ago.

It's hard to see how yet another mobile OS will make traction. Perhaps the
Android runtime will make it compatible enough that developer-types will use
it.

~~~
pekk
Rejecting a new thing out of hand because it isn't the current popular thing
is a classic example of "middlebrow dismissal".

Android is not perfect and was not always a popular thing and there is room
for more than one mobile platform.

~~~
yardie
I agree with you. Too bad HP did not. WebOS was really fantastic and just a
bit ahead of its time performance wise. I feel like I'm one of the few users
that "got it".

It is good to see another opensource OS step into the arena.

~~~
firefoxman1
I think there were a lot of us who got it. Palm's hardware division, marketing
dept. and whoever sucked at wooing carriers didn't get it.

------
shared4you
First Sailfish device will be released next month (May):
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/17/jolla-to-show-first-
phone-i...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/17/jolla-to-show-first-phone-in-
may/)

May be some devs can get a hand on it

------
easymovet
How do I put it on my phone?

~~~
winter_blue
If you have an Android phone, go to their website; grab the platform binaries,
and flash it onto your phone using fastboot. (Disclaimer: you'll have to root
your phone first, so be prepped for broken warranties.)

I'm kidding ofcourse. The real answer is, wait until they release some device
that supports it!

~~~
brokenparser
You don't need root access on whatever OS you're running to unlock fastboot.
You typically only need to access fastboot via USB, how else would you load an
OS to a blank device?

------
kunai
The logo seems suspiciously similar to the Seagate emblem.

------
aray
The tech description lists an "Android Runtime"
(<https://sailfishos.org//about-technology.html>), so maybe it'll be able to
run older/smaller android apps like the new blackberry phone. Good for users
and developers, and not a bad way to jump-start a new OS.

------
nicholassmith
Got excited when I saw the download and realised it was for an SDK. Ah well,
that'll keep me entertained for a bit.

Hopefully they'll be working towards having something releasable so people can
start using it in the wild soon, it looks interesting but it's going to need
many eyeballs on it before it's ready to play with the big boys.

------
atvicar
Is there actually any information about the OS? Are there any examples of how
this is different than what we already have? Isn't Android exactly this. Linux
with a touch UI.

~~~
raimue
Most importantly, Sailfish offers real multi-tasking as we know it from
desktop operating systems. While in Android or iOS your application is
suspended when you switch to another one, in Sailfish they can run in the
background.

~~~
podperson
Suspending apps in the background of iOS is a _feature_. It's not like the OS
doesn't support "real multi-tasking". Apple could give us "real multi-tasking"
at the flick of a software switch -- most of us prefer battery life.

~~~
pessimizer
This is a piece of common wisdom among the Apple "slavery is freedom" crowd,
and is impervious to the fact that N900s and N9s have fine battery lives. I
frequently have a couple of browser windows, my media player, bash, and an SMS
window open on my N900, and it isn't too tough on my battery.

The problem with battery life and multitasking on N900 is that it has so
little RAM that it gets super swappy and starts to thrash esp. under heavy
client-side js. I'm dying for an N900 w/2013 specs.

>Apple could give us "real multi-tasking" at the flick of a software switch

This is not true. Task management has to be designed into a multitasking OS.
Maemo did a beautiful job.

------
Apocryphon
Will there be any competition between Sailfish and Tizen? Will it be a war
among brothers?

------
eiliant
I miss Meego.

------
vog
I wonder how this compares to established Free Software mobile operating
systems such as Cyanogenmod <http://www.cyanogenmod.org/>

~~~
tr4656
Cyanogenmod is not an separate OS. It is just Android.

